# Boston's longest serving mayor Tom Menino has died



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

#BREAKING: Boston's longest serving mayor Tom Menino has died, multiple sources have confirmed to NewsCenter 5. Story:http://on.wcvb.com/1q3BuJ1

Watch NewsCenter 5's live coverage on WCVB, streaming online:http://on.wcvb.com/1p0ORgj- withKarla Guzman-Mims.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

Rest in Peace to a Boston icon and my former mayor...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RIP.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Rest in peace your honor.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

He's mumbling to St. Peter now......RIP


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I know its not right to speak ill of the dead, but let's just say I'm not exactly in mourning right now.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Final farewell for Boston's beloved mayor








Former Boston Mayor Tom Menino's funeral procession will be taking a tour of the city he loved on the way to his funeral.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/final-farewell-for-bostons-beloved-mayor/29496278


----------

